# dogs on bikes?



## wildwerden (Oct 17, 2015)

So I picked up this skinny scrawny black dog on the side of the road in the middle of no-fucking-where Missouri. She was infested with bugs (ticks, fleas, worms, all that jazz) and I was pretty sure she had parvo. But 4 months later, she's sleeping on my feet in New York.

I've been slowly gearing up my bike (and courage) over the year for a long tour and now I'm trying to figure out how to take her along. I'm really not sure about this whole trailer thing... but I really like the idea of having her in a bucket behind me, ontop the panniers. Being deaf, I think having her right behind me would be awesome cause I can train her to poke me whenever a car is coming up behind me... extra eyes and ears!

Other folks have done it... (I'm having a hard time inserting fotos for some reason)
@bikecanine 
and
@neroandme

Those are pretty good sized dogs... and with her weighing in at 40 pounds I think it's roughly similar. I've already tried it a little around town with a laundry basket kinda thing and she stays put but I find the bike is extra wobbly. She's not really moving around, it's probably just the extra top weight. I need to get on a quiet bike trail to try it out for longer distances and see if it gets any better. Any ideas or suggestions to help keep it a bit more stable? 

I already know I'm crazy.


----------



## landpirate (Oct 17, 2015)

I have no tips really, my dog hates bikes after she got ridden in to last summer buy an old lady! This is a mad and wonderful idea. As long as your dog is happy doing what you're doing then it's all good. Please post some pictures if you can of your doggy transport I'd love to see it.


----------



## FLoP (Oct 18, 2015)

My dog trotted by me at a slow pedal. Id scoop him in my lap on downhills. I made a trailer, but it was too heavy and he didnt like it.


----------



## Tude (Oct 18, 2015)

Pulling a 40 lb dog would be interesting - I know people who have pulled the carts you have children riding in (hehe some of them referred to taking a bike ride with the "heads" as that is what you see - couple of helmets in the cab behind). Having your front/back panniers lightly balanced and pulling a small trailer/child - and I bet you can store some of your stuff in and around that doggy trailer as well. Looks like there's a bunch of them out there - look pretty cool too. This one is a couple hundred but looks cool - you need a well built trailer too. http://www.pets2bed.com/product/DR01

And thumbs up for you for this trip plan.  

Where are you in NY?


----------



## 1keg (Oct 19, 2015)

Would be best with a trailer so the weight stays low make sure it's all evin maby get front panaires. my last long ride I had a pit husky mix about 80 lbs that got old quick lol but if you really like biking and have a touring rig you and your dog will have a blast.


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 28, 2015)

Well I've got kitty litter buckets so it creates a decent platform for a dog-bucket on top. I've been doing nightly dumpster dive missions in the town two miles from the farm I'm at with her behind me. The handling is getting a bit better since I'm getting more used to it, and she's actually really digging it and stays put. the extra 40 pounds isn't too bad, i can have her jump out to trot up the hills. I really need to get a picture, it's definitely quite a sight. i also need to find a slightly bigger bucket so she can actually curl up and lay down (which would really help keep the weight more stable).

A front rack for panniers would really help even out the weight... also making up some DIY frame bags to help get the heavier stuff lower and centered?

I found a Surly Big Dummy on craigslist and e-mailed the dude if he would be willing to trade it for my '81 toyota pickup. First he said yes! then changed his mind. boohoo. But the cargo bike looks really tempting, with the weight being lower and there being more room for her and whatnot.




I actually do have a trailer but my buddy is using it for his dog... and I'm just not digging the extra length/wheels. I'm trying to sell the truck and get this bike so I can keep experimenting with her behind me, thanks for the ideas and suggestions y'all!


----------



## LeviMercuri (Nov 20, 2015)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey how is it going for you and the trailer? My next purchase from CL when I get paid. My dudes good at running along side around town or what ever but to tramp I def. will get a cheap trailer. I just wonder if a thin sheet of plywood as a floor would better support and be more comfortable. My dudes nearly 70 pounds. should be fun.


----------



## wildwerden (Dec 1, 2015)

Well the ex rode off with my trailer, and it's been freezing temperatures in upstate NY so I haven't been riding lately. I'd love to do a winter southern route, but damn, sounds cold. And I don't like being cold. I'm kinda fucking lost on what to do next. Maybe an update in the spring?


----------



## wildwerden (Dec 7, 2015)

update: found this trailer on craigslist for a decent price but the seller is strongly advising me to not use it for a dog since its "not stable and safe enough". its a cheap knock off of the BOB trailers but i figured i can do some modifications (new bolts + wheel + maybe reweld some of it) and maybe makeshift two-legged stand for it... it just may do. anybody have experience with this style of a trailer? 
t






Tatanka said:


> I just wonder if a thin sheet of plywood as a floor would better support and be more comfortable. My dudes nearly 70 pounds. should be fun.


 The trailer that my ex rode off with had a shitty fabric bottom so we wove baling twine between the bottom frame and made it more stable and comfortable for the dogs. A bit lighter + flexible than a sheet of plywood... where are you at now?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome trailer, I'd buy it. what "normal" person is gonna say go for it ya know? You could close in the little sides with something light and be fine if your dog's cool. I just could see a benefit with a closed one to maybe be able to keep drier in rain. Anything has plus and minuses. I am in good ole PA again staying at friends house and riding a bicycle to work at two part time jobs till I have enough money to pay off my pops for my land and shack. Do plan to head up to ny and Vermont and what not come spring though after some cabin work


----------



## shred till yer dead (Dec 11, 2015)

thats looks like a 40 lb dog could get comfy in there whenever i ride my bike my girl just trots along the side and loves it but most of the time we are just walking 

its funny because my dog is deaf and now that ive had her for a while i totaly understand the watching each others back she plays off me for my hearing just like i play off her for her alertness 

please post some pics of your dog in the trailer please it will be much enjoyed 

keep rocking


----------



## amor fati (Dec 14, 2015)

According to my research, bob trailers are kinda cheap, shitty and unstable to begin with, so I definitely wouldn't put my friend in a knockoff. I suggest you keep CLing for a two-wheeled trailer that is of good quality (or upgradable to same). Safety first!... Good luck and I would love to hear how this works out!


----------

